# International Paint Distributor in Virginia



## captcouillon (May 26, 2013)

Having recently relocated from Ga to Va, am having a heck of a time locating a distributor for International Paint products. Specifically the Interthane 990 line. Any suggestions in the Richmond or Norfolk area? We are about equally far away from either. Figured a quick google would turn up a distributor, but after several hours have decided to ask for help. 

Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## Paintsupply (May 28, 2013)

captcouillon

Paint Supply Company is the International paint distributor IN Virginia. 
My Name is Robbie Wood our number is 757-247-6651

Cell: 757-435-2870

CAll us and we can get you what you need.


----------



## Paintsupply (May 28, 2013)

*Robbie*



captcouillon said:


> Having recently relocated from Ga to Va, am having a heck of a time locating a distributor for International Paint products. Specifically the Interthane 990 line. Any suggestions in the Richmond or Norfolk area? We are about equally far away from either. Figured a quick google would turn up a distributor, but after several hours have decided to ask for help.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions


Please contact Paint Supply Company in reference to International Paint in Virginia.

757-247-6651
757-435-2870


----------

